# Kaulbarschsuppe



## Zanderfänger (7. Januar 2008)

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica]*Kaulbarschsuppe* (auch mit Flussbarsch oder Plötze geeignet)[/FONT]

 [FONT=Arial, Helvetica]Zutaten (für 4-6 Personen) : 1,5 kg Kaulbarsch, 1-1/2 Liter Wasser, 2 mittlere Zwiebeln, 1 kleine Sellerieknolle, 2 Petersilienwurzeln, etwas Salz und Pfeffer, 12 Gewürzkörner, 1 Lorbeerblatt, 1 Eigelb, Milch, Sahne, 2 Eßl. Mehl, Küchenkräuter, Margarine oder Öl.[/FONT]

 [FONT=Arial, Helvetica]Zubereitung : Kaulbarsche richtig vorbereiten, Zwiebeln, Sellerie und Petersilienwurzel klein schneiden, im Wasser ansetzen, die Gewürzkörner dazutun und alles 30 Minuten kochen lassen. Dann erst die Fische und das Lorbeerblatt dazugeben und 10 Minuten ziehen lassen. Danach Fische und Lorbeerblatt herausnehmen. Von den Kaulbarschen das Fleisch entfernen, Köpfe und Gräten zurückgeben, 20 Minuten weiterkochen und den entstehenden Schaum abnehmen. Die Brühe durchseihen, mit heller Mehlschwitze binden, mit Eigelb, Milch, Sahne abziehen und gehackte Küchenkräuter drüberstreuen. Das Kaulbarschfleisch als Einlage verwenden. Als Beigabe eignet sich Schwarzbrot.[/FONT]

Quelle: www.anglerverein-neubrandenburg.de


----------



## Bondex (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kaulbarschsuppe*

könnte schmecken!!! Allerdings stehe ich mit Weißfischen auf Kriegsfuß!


----------



## Henryhst (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kaulbarschsuppe*

DAs is doch das gericht aus der esox, oder nicht?


----------



## Zanderfänger (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kaulbarschsuppe*

@Henryhst

Ähnlich! |rolleyes


----------



## Zanderfänger (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Kaulbarschsuppe*



Fischpaule schrieb:


> müsste man ja schon solche Monsterkaulbarsche aus dem Bodden haben


...z.B. is aber kein Muss...


----------



## Zanderfänger (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Kaulbarschsuppe*

Paule, für Leute mit flinken Fingern...


----------



## Steff-Peff (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kaulbarschsuppe*

Hi Leute,

sollte doch evtl. auch mit den beliebten  Grundeln gehn. Hast das schon mal jemand versucht |kopfkrat ? 
Rotzer (Kaulbarsche) sind bei uns im Main inzwischen verdrängt. Aber im Osten Europas werden Grundeln gerne (?) gegessen.

Gruß
Steff-Peff


----------



## fishcatcher99 (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kaulbarschsuppe*

Hi,
Nanana,hatt die auch schon jemand gegessen oder ist das nur aufm Papier vorhanden? Soll ja auch welche geben die Nebelkräen als Brathänchen verspeisen oder welche die Kormorane oder Schwäne lecker finden! Stimmt  das jetzt echt mit der Kaulbarsch Suppe? Ich dachte immer diese gierigen Wurmfresser wären nur plagegeister! Haben die denn nicht mehr Gräten als Fleisch?
Na ja-ich will mir mal so 1,5 Kg von den Fiechern sammeln - und dann mal gucken...

mfg fishcatcher99 der demnächst aus seinem toten Wellensttich auch ne Suppe kocht! hehe|wavey:


----------

